# Backpacking Stoves



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

In my research, the Jetboil Flash was one of the top rated. They were on sale for $75 on black friday and my BIL ordered one. However, the Primus Lite got some great reviews in boil time, weight, and efficiency.

Well Sportsman's is running the Primus half off($50) so that made the decision easy for me.

If you need a stove, this is a great deal to get into one:

https://www.sportsmans.com/camping-...rimus-eta-lite-all-in-one-gas-stove/p/1402693


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a good deal. I've been using the MSR Windburner for the past few years and I love it, but I like the idea of having a backup. Probably pick one of these up tomorrow.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Kwalk3 said:


> That's a good deal. I've been using the MSR Windburner for the past few years and I love it, but I like the idea of having a backup. Probably pick one of these up tomorrow.


+1


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Kept three phones and a speaker charged during 6 days in the backcountry this year with my Biolite. On high it burns wood so hot that it doesn't produce any smoke...it will make a steel pan actually glow red hot in a minute if you're not paying attention.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I’ve been using a jet boil flash for 3 years. I spent $125 if I remember right. I love it but that primus looks like a hellava deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

